# Mavi Gioia



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)

Google Image Result for http://www.internationalsportnutrition.com/images/gr/9-mavi2006.jpg


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks minO......That put a smile on my faces!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 12, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of shutupntrain.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Thanks minO......That put a smile on my faces!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Kinda reminds me of shutupntrain.


She was cool.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 12, 2007)

Talk about badonkadonk.  Wow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 12, 2007)

Min0,

Can you find any high res pics of her ass for me?  I think this is blow-up/frame material for my room.  Ha..


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Min0,
> 
> Can you find any high res pics of her ass for me? I think this is blow-up/frame material for my room. Ha..


Let me see.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)

\


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)

Thats the best one I found.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 12, 2007)

Yea, baby.. I don't know if they'll be high enough res to print out, but they're certainly worth looking at..  Grr..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2007)

wow, nice ass!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)

I think Italian women are the best.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 12, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I think Italian women are the best.



Me too! (coming from a fellow WOP).....dang she is amazing and even amazing doesn't fully put into words how she looks.....I sit and think it would be heaven to have sex with her....then I wonder if people with her feel that way after tapping down on that a thousand times....We all desire what we can't have, and take for granted what we do have in life.


----------



## eenzo295 (Mar 5, 2009)

Guys... question!
I see the last post on mavi gioia was back in 2007.  Today we are in march 09.  Anybody with new fresh information on her? Is she still competing or something ?
Any information would be good. Thx !


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2009)

eenzo295 said:


> Guys... question!
> I see the last post on mavi gioia was back in 2007.  Today we are in march 09.  Anybody with new fresh information on her? Is she still competing or something ?
> Any information would be good. Thx !



try Google


----------

